# Pics Of Custom Consoles



## 2MuchRiceMakesMeSick

Lets start a thread of custom consoles. If you have any pics of a console post it up. The best one I have ever seen is this one.


----------



## tRidiot

That's pretty damn cool. 

Mine is custom on the INSIDE... everything's been gutted and I have a 4kW amp and 5F capacitor in there... but it looks stock from the outside. 

FTW!


----------



## TRD07

2MuchRiceMakesMeSick said:


> Lets start a thread of custom consoles. If you have any pics of a console post it up. The best one I have ever seen is this one.


looks good


----------



## suzi427

getting ready to build one soooo.......SUBSCRIBED!!!!


----------



## 2MuchRiceMakesMeSick

tRidiot said:


> That's pretty damn cool.
> 
> Mine is custom on the INSIDE... everything's been gutted and I have a 4kW amp and 5F capacitor in there... but it looks stock from the outside.
> 
> FTW!




if you have pics of the inside, please post them up!


----------



## Darth SQ

Subscribed.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Fricasseekid

Scribed....


----------



## 99xjproject

Subscribed


----------



## galacticmonkey

Heres the one I had in my Avalanche. Held 4 Eminence Delta 10s, 4 Selenium ST350 tweeters, and a Clarion EQ.




























It matched up great with the doors I had. Those held 3 Delta 10s and a ST350 each as well. Heres a video showing it all.

Chuck's Avalanche Tone Def blowthru,clean mids and highs - YouTube


----------



## Darth SQ

galacticmonkey said:


> Heres the one I had in my Avalanche. Held 4 Eminence Delta 10s, 4 Selenium ST350 tweeters, and a Clarion EQ.
> 
> It matched up great with the doors I had. Those held 3 Delta 10s and a ST350 each as well. Heres a video showing it all.
> 
> Chuck's Avalanche Tone Def blowthru,clean mids and highs - YouTube


OMG!
Great work!
Love the vinyl!
I almost missed those huge door buildouts.....wow!

How did it sound?
Having the tweets inboard, wouldn't that cause imaging issues?

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## galacticmonkey

The fiberglass work was not done by me, but of Jon at Epicenter Designs in Bradenton, Florida. I did all the other install/building though. I can do whatever, but when it comes to fiberglassing at that level, I just dont have the skills. 

Doors didnt actually stick out any further than the stock door panels did. Ended up having to cut the inner door skin out because the 10s were about 4.5" deep and the tweets were a solid 3.5-4" deep as well. 

Sounded great. I ran it all active off a Pioneer 880. The 10s could drop real low, down to about 25hz with good output at a lower volume. For regular (see: loud) listening, I crossed the 10s over at around 125hz with a 24db/oct slope. I set the LPF for 4khz with a 12db/oct slope, since they naturally rolled off there anyway. The tweets were high passed at 3.15khz with a 24db/oct slope, and ran all the way up. I had a Lanzar Opti 700x2 (does 700x2 @ 4ohm and 950x2 @ 2ohm), running them. Ended up to be right around 1ohm per channel, so most likely over 2,000rms running the 10s. As for the 6 tweets, I had them on the front half of a Massive NX 4, so they werent seeing a ton of power. 

The imaging was messed up with the 2 10" mids in the console that were firing up, so after a while I ditched them and just ran 8. With those 10s playing it sounded like all the sound was coming from the area near the tweeter in the door on the opposite side of the car. Once I dropped those 2 10s and just ran the 6 in the doors and the 2 in the console, it sounded great. Im by no means a SQ guy, but I had a ton of compliments on how clean it sounded when I played the right type of music to show it off. And, it was really loud. As for midbass, with the meter on the floor of the truck near the pedals, it would register around a 143.x @ 66hz on the Termlab with no subs in the truck at all. On the dash, it would do in the low 132.x range, again at 66hz. So all together, with the mids and tweets, I was probably seeing around 2300-2400w.


----------



## lv4sndz

2MuchRiceMakesMeSick said:


> Lets start a thread of custom consoles. If you have any pics of a console post it up. The best one I have ever seen is this one.


Were did you find this??? Im pretty sure this is the expedition that my buddy built at there shop in NH. IF so seen it in person and its insane looking. I did a F350 years ago with 4 12w6's down the center console. Here is a picture.


----------



## clj.dnno

subscribed 

any details on the console you posted 2much?


----------



## Nautiluz

subscribed 

The first one looked good!


----------



## 2MuchRiceMakesMeSick

lv4sndz said:


> Were did you find this??? Im pretty sure this is the expedition that my buddy built at there shop in NH. IF so seen it in person and its insane looking. I did a F350 years ago with 4 12w6's down the center console. Here is a picture.






clj.dnno said:


> subscribed
> 
> any details on the console you posted 2much?



That console was found on focals website.


----------



## suzi427

Dug out some pics of my build in my old truck...2003 Dodge Ram Quad Cab...

Rear seat "WAS" a 40/60 split, I cut the 60 portion down to a 40 equal to the other side and welded in a new frame, cut the seat foam, and reupholstered. Left me a nice little spot for a center console. Their was also a lot of others things involved such as cutting the factory floor basket, but this isnt a build thread so I wont get into all of that. Here are some pics tho!!!


----------



## suzi427




----------



## gb1295

subscribed


----------



## galacticmonkey

Awesome work. Looks about as close to factory as a RF 12 in a ported box could be.


----------



## suzi427

galacticmonkey said:


> Awesome work. Looks about as close to factory as a RF 12 in a ported box could be.


Haha thanks! ya when im biulding stuff for my personal i "generally" try and keep it all as factory lookin as possible.


----------



## sinister-kustoms

Here's my old console

















Just started a new one. If I can't fit my 8W7 in, I have a DD SW6.5 as a back up. There's not a lot of room in there!


----------



## richiec77

suzi427 said:


> Dug out some pics of my build in my old truck...2003 Dodge Ram Quad Cab...
> 
> Rear seat "WAS" a 40/60 split, I cut the 60 portion down to a 40 equal to the other side and welded in a new frame, cut the seat foam, and reupholstered. Left me a nice little spot for a center console. Their was also a lot of others things involved such as cutting the factory floor basket, but this isnt a build thread so I wont get into all of that. Here are some


Your install is sick man. Nice work! And I love that focal center. It so classy and elegant. Makes me want to redo the center in my dodge.


----------



## galacticmonkey

The console in my Chevy is for sale, btw.


----------



## GoLow

suzi427 said:


>


Looks clean. I like it.


----------



## suzi427

Thanks guys! I miss that truck. About a month after I sold it the dealer called me askin if there was a way to remove it all because the guy who bought it couldnt fit his whole family in there. I told him he'd need a new backseat and carpet kit, and Id have to weld the factory storage basket back in...My guess is the guy bought it without his wife seeing it, she freaked and he was already signed and too late haha. He shoulda bought a minivan!!!


----------



## jtaudioacc

Here's pretty old one. Made this in 1998? some air gauges, Sony changer on the other side, 8" Sony TUBE TV in the back. the doors slide forward and back with power outlet, storage and cup holder.


----------



## myhikingboots

suzi427 said:


> Dug out some pics of my build in my old truck...2003 Dodge Ram Quad Cab...
> 
> Rear seat "WAS" a 40/60 split, I cut the 60 portion down to a 40 equal to the other side and welded in a new frame, cut the seat foam, and reupholstered. Left me a nice little spot for a center console. Their was also a lot of others things involved such as cutting the factory floor basket, but this isnt a build thread so I wont get into all of that. Here are some pics tho!!!


Wow that is very similar to what I want to do to my '09. There's not much difference in the back seats of the 3rd gens and the 4th gens. Did you do the seat reupholstery yourself?


----------



## suzi427

myhikingboots said:


> Wow that is very similar to what I want to do to my '09. There's not much difference in the back seats of the 3rd gens and the 4th gens. Did you do the seat reupholstery yourself?


Not much difference at all in those rear seats. I almost bought a 4th gen and was actually gonna but mine to stock and use it for the new truck, but zI went a diff way with vehicles  ...Yes I did the upholstery. Was'nt a huge deal, used the factory piece just cut it down a lil and seemed it up. It sounded awesome but if I did it again i would prob do a downfire for the extra DB. But it did sound great lol


----------



## Salad Fingers

I'll make some contributions to this thread sooner or later.


----------



## chris9167

Here is a 66 chevelle console I built. It had two down firing JL audio 6w3v3 subs built in.


----------



## richiec77

chris9167 said:


> Here is a 66 chevelle console I built. It had two down firing JL audio 6w3v3 subs built in.


Very nice! The install shape, contours and colors flow well with the rest of the car.


----------



## Darth SQ

jtaudioacc said:


> Here's pretty old one. Made this in 1998? some air gauges, Sony changer on the other side, 8" Sony TUBE TV in the back. the doors slide forward and back with power outlet, storage and cup holder.


Really really nice work JT.
I am always impressed on what you can do with a Chevrolet Tahoe interior!

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## UngaroCD

Rebuilt this center console for a Ford truck. Used the original armrest and the cupholders. The rest is an enclosure for two downfiring Hertz Hi Energy subs.


----------



## swtwc99

Very nice builds in here. I hope to get some ideas for my Expedition


----------



## Dakota548ci

Subscribed. I love the first one.

Shane


----------



## IronRobi

2MuchRiceMakesMeSick said:


> Lets start a thread of custom consoles. If you have any pics of a console post it up. The best one I have ever seen is this one.


that's nice!! wow


----------



## Prime mova

UngaroCD said:


> Rebuilt this center console for a Ford truck. Used the original armrest and the cupholders. The rest is an enclosure for two downfiring Hertz Hi Energy subs.


Nice custom job, thinking about doing something similar.


----------



## Prime mova

Keep the pics coming!


----------



## richiec77

Nice. This is making me come up with some ideas for my truck.


----------



## Ankit69

looks great.


----------



## tilsim

awesome job..


----------



## pjc

I wanna bump this because a console is going to be in my future. Bucket seats coming this weekend. So I wanna see more idea folks.


----------



## DJSPANKY

Just started a new one. If I can't fit my 8W7 in, I have a DD SW6.5 as a back up. There's not a lot of room in there!







[/QUOTE]

Man that looks awesome!!!! How is it coming along? Updates please


----------



## cnut334

Any single cab custom truck consoles?


----------



## joemk69

UngaroCD said:


> Rebuilt this center console for a Ford truck. Used the original armrest and the cupholders. The rest is an enclosure for two downfiring Hertz Hi Energy subs.


How is the sq and output of downfiring subs?


----------



## UngaroCD

Most of the time I downfire in situations like this out of necessity. I usually do the same behind seats as it allows for a deeper sub and avoids hitting the back of the seat. I talked with some other guys smarter than me and they talked about how the downfire can mask distortion in the higher frequencies, and there is some gain depending on the measurements of the cabin. As opposed to a sub firing right at you, the wave is reflected right away, giving an even response instead of some direct and some reflected.

I'd love to give more science on it, but I'd probably just get myself in trouble. I've just found from experience that it sounds better. Easy answer there!

Sent via my phone because at&t saw fit to let me.


----------



## Mike Hall

UngaroCD said:


> Rebuilt this center console for a Ford truck. Used the original armrest and the cupholders. The rest is an enclosure for two downfiring Hertz Hi Energy subs.


Have any pictures of this console build? I was going to do that in my truck but ended up building a rear console that extended under the rear seat. I may go with something like what you built using the later model F250 console though.

Thanks
Mike


----------



## Mike Hall

I never finished my console as far as covering it but I have been using it never the less. Total volume is about 1.25cuft which is a touch small for my IDMAX 12 but it still sounds pretty darn good. 

Mike


----------



## LGHT_

jtaudioacc said:


> Here's pretty old one. Made this in 1998? some air gauges, Sony changer on the other side, 8" Sony TUBE TV in the back. the doors slide forward and back with power outlet, storage and cup holder.


Wow nice work JT. I was thinking about getting something done that would allow me to mount my carputer in the center counsel and setup a 7" monitor in the factory DD to use for OBD and a 10" monitor for the carputer screen where the empty space is below. 

What do you think?


----------



## jtaudioacc

LGHT_ said:


> Wow nice work JT. I was thinking about getting something done that would allow me to mount my carputer in the center counsel and setup a 7" monitor in the factory DD to use for OBD and a 10" monitor for the carputer screen where the empty space is below.
> 
> What do you think?


no problem


----------



## LGHT_

jtaudioacc said:


> no problem


Like this one?


----------



## jtaudioacc

LGHT_ said:


> Like this one?


no problem  

most important should be to sound good though. not sure you're 10" vga monitor will like that resonance.


----------



## LGHT_

jtaudioacc said:


> no problem
> 
> most important should be to sound good though. not sure you're 10" vga monitor will like that resonance.


Wow are you busy tonight? lol Actually I don't want to put a sub in the center like that, I figured that would be the spot for my carputer in a ice cube case.


----------



## Ziggy

wow, those are some nice consoles... here's my coffin (single downfiring 12)... 
It's stealthy with the seats back in.
Cup holders FTW!


----------



## ebestcars

2MuchRiceMakesMeSick said:


> Lets start a thread of custom consoles. If you have any pics of a console post it up. The best one I have ever seen is this one.


 It looks awsm!


----------



## ek9cv5

Wow im impressed, some sweet looking consoles out there.


----------



## adamtwo4

Agreed, sweet looking setups in this thread.


----------



## Lteeples

My first post here. Not good at making pictures show up on forums but here is a cool console I built a few years back.


----------



## brandontw

Ziggy said:


> wow, those are some nice consoles... here's my coffin (single downfiring 12)...
> It's stealthy with the seats back in.
> Cup holders FTW!


Lol @ the crocs in the picture....:laugh:

Anyway, looks cool!


----------



## Lteeples

When do I get to post some pictures. I love building consoles and have some that I would like to show off.


----------



## Lteeples

I don't see them but okay. Here is another one I did in my last truck. The vinyl graphic material matches what was on the outside of the truck.


----------



## Lteeples

This on holds a 10w7 in an F250.


----------



## Lteeples

This one that is in a Tahoe, I designed and help finish but one of my old employees, Tony built this one.


----------



## Darth SQ

Incredible!
Please keep posting. 

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Lteeples

I still don't see this one so I will try again. It is in a 95ish Silverado.


----------



## Salad Fingers

Lee!! What's up dude? This is Travis, post some more of your stuff! What have you been up to?


----------



## Lteeples

What's up Travis. Been pretty busy but with trying to get the new company off the ground and it only being me in the shop, that's not hard. How is it going for you?


----------



## Lteeples

This forum is really awesome. Can't believe there are so many people who really care about the same stuff as me. Some of the projects on here are incredible.


----------



## Salad Fingers

Lteeples said:


> What's up Travis. Been pretty busy but with trying to get the new company off the ground and it only being me in the shop, that's not hard. How is it going for you?


Well, knowing you I'm sure all will work out just fine . Things are good with me! I'm in my last semester at UTA, still at Mobile Sound, and we just had baby #2 a week and a half ago!! Good to see you here, let me know if you need any help with anything.


----------



## The Dude

Some killer work in here guys, very nice.


----------



## The Dude

Lteeples said:


> This on holds a 10w7 in an F250.


Very nice work....


----------



## MCLSOUND

nice


----------



## Got-Four-Eights

Not exactly a console box.. but kinda?


----------



## UngaroCD

Lteeples said:


> This forum is really awesome. Can't believe there are so many people who really care about the same stuff as me. Some of the projects on here are incredible.


Now I don't have to sneak peeks at your website to see what you're up to Lee? Bonus.

Sent via my phone because at&t saw fit to let me.


----------



## Justscrap

Nice work fellas...really diggin the focal console and door panels on what looks like a ford expedition....hella sick bro!


----------



## primetime1267

Awesome work fellas!!


----------



## Creation

What are you guys doing to build these? I would love to do something like this, seeing as I hate my center console!


----------



## ebestcars

cool


----------



## xtremekustomz

The first painted pics have a single 12" Image Dynamics IDMAX and the vinyl wrapped one has 4 Alpine Type R 12's. 

Starting a build on a 1996 single cab Nissan pickup next month. Doing door panels, console and sub/amp rack behind the seats. Should have a build log on that one.


----------



## pocket5s

very nice!


----------



## King Nothing

Xtremekustomz where did you get the front cupholder for the vinyl wrapped console. im about to do a console and have been looking all over for a suitable cupholder assembly. that one looks like it would work perfectly for me


----------



## xtremekustomz

King Nothing said:


> Xtremekustomz where did you get the front cupholder for the vinyl wrapped console. im about to do a console and have been looking all over for a suitable cupholder assembly. that one looks like it would work perfectly for me


Advance Auto Parts. It's been a few years back when I did that one so I'm not sure they make it anymore.


----------



## King Nothing

xtremekustomz said:


> Advance Auto Parts. It's been a few years back when I did that one so I'm not sure they make it anymore.


right on LOL. ill check there


----------



## totalmayhem




----------



## Z-Roc

awesome projects!!


----------



## stochastic

I don't know why I haven't subscribed myself to this thread yet. I'm slowly designing my centre console to fit a CSS SDX10. Anyone want to help with the designs? I'll start a separate thread.


----------



## SHAGGS

King Nothing said:


> Xtremekustomz where did you get the front cupholder for the vinyl wrapped console. im about to do a console and have been looking all over for a suitable cupholder assembly. that one looks like it would work perfectly for me


I think you can find those "universal" add-on consoles at Walmart, too, in with the floor mats and stuff. I've always liked to wander through the local junk yards, looking for OEM parts I like. I've used both center and overhead console parts, for all kinds of projects. There are some really nice overhead storage consoles in the big GM suv's, that can be adapted to fit almost anything.


----------



## Salad Fingers

If you need some cupholders/storage for a center console box, the cupholders from an 03-08ish 4 door Dodge ram in the back seat are perfect and only $30 or so. Also, 03-06 Tahoe/Yukon/truck premium center console has a nice one. My buddy/coworker used one in his console box and it turnes out great for him!


----------



## Darth SQ

SHAGGS said:


> I think you can find those "universal" add-on consoles at Walmart, too, in with the floor mats and stuff. I've always liked to wander through the local junk yards, looking for OEM parts I like. I've used both center and overhead console parts, for all kinds of projects. There are some really nice overhead storage consoles in the big GM suv's, that can be adapted to fit almost anything.


Brilliant. :thumbsup:

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Ohsolos10

Subscribed.


----------



## studsicle

How hard of a job is it to remove the factory center console? I have a 96 silverado and am considering doing a center console sub enclosure.


----------



## abdulwq

xtremekustomz said:


> The first painted pics have a single 12" Image Dynamics IDMAX and the vinyl wrapped one has 4 Alpine Type R 12's.
> 
> Starting a build on a 1996 single cab Nissan pickup next month. Doing door panels, console and sub/amp rack behind the seats. Should have a build log on that one.


wow nice work


----------



## dales

awesome work


----------



## Cooter69

Some killer craftsmanship!


----------



## maxxx

Lteeples said:


> This one that is in a Tahoe, I designed and help finish but one of my old employees, Tony built this one.


Love the alligator skin!


----------



## ncpalafox

niceeee


----------



## fj60landcruiser

Lteeples. Nice custom work


----------



## underdog

Great things here


----------



## kcrebel

Ok guys. Newbee here. I've got a 2005 Chevy Silverado 2500HD Crewcab LT with the center console that the Bose amp has died on so I am taking out the bose speakers in the doors, the bose amp and the subwoofer out of the center console. I have a 10" Polk Audio sub I want to put inside the center console along with a 5 channel amp to power everything. Polk Audio db 6501 speakers in the front doors and Polk Audio db651s in the rear doors. Tweeters will be in the A pillars (still working on how that setup is going to be; want the tweeters to face back towards the driver and passenger but still be made into the a pillar. Basically I would like the gauge mount for both sides. 
I'm open to ideas. Thanks in advance for any and all of your help.


----------



## bassboy




----------



## EliteEmerz

So many ideas in here, so little time


----------



## bobwires

Silverado console for 2 JL 10w3's. Includes cupholders, catch-all, and some switches he supplied for lights and his train horn. 

JL logo in the plexi window in front allows a little view to the magnets, lit up with red LEDs.

Sorry I never got a single decent pic on the whole thing....











































build pics
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/build-logs-project-install-gallery/121178-console-jl-w3s.html


----------



## SHAGGS

Super clean work! I wish my vinyl work came out that nice. And I like the inserts on the sides. 
One question, how did you attatch the window? Or did I miss that?


----------



## bobwires

I glued it in.


----------



## SHAGGS

What kind of glue? Epoxy? I guess I thought it wouldn't hold up to the pressure. Ported yeah, but not sealed. Learn something every day.


----------



## bobwires

Black CA.


----------



## Sound Suggestions

Changes coming again, I'd like to see more of these...


----------



## Dylanmott

Lteeples said:


> I still don't see this one so I will try again. It is in a 95ish Silverado.


all that work and then didnt paint the window and unlock bottons atleast black. 

ruins everything IMO


----------

